# Ottawa Area Indoor 3D Shoots



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Is Grenville having their indoor 3D again this year as well?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*Ooops....*

Ooops... Those are last years dates. I hope to hear more soon.


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Madawaska's first shoot is on January 13th
There is also the Upper Ottawa Valley Triple Crown
starting in Petawawa on Feb 17th, second leg
in Madawaska on Mar 16th, and third leg in Deep
River on April 13th
Brian


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*ok, here we go*

Here's a link to the a site with 2008 dates. Rockland, Alexandria, Buckingham, Aylmer. Enough to keep us busy for a while...

http://archerdebuckingham.ca/page2.html

Merry Christmas All!!

PS your presents will be late, Santa's down a few Reindeer. But they look really good in my freezer!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*eh ya*

baldini

Thanks for the post of o8`s I thought I was right on with the dates ....

Merry Christmas to all :darkbeer:


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> baldini
> 
> Thanks for the post of o8`s I thought I was right on with the dates ....
> 
> Merry Christmas to all :darkbeer:


 2 weeks to go little buddy, it's arra smackin time. :mg:


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Check out

http://www.raywba.com/Pages/Tournaments.htm

for tournaments just north of Ottawa. Will also find tournament flyers for some special shoots (North Bay's Running Bear etc).


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

wellis1840 said:


> Check out
> 
> http://www.raywba.com/Pages/Tournaments.htm
> 
> for tournaments just north of Ottawa. Will also find tournament flyers for some special shoots (North Bay's Running Bear etc).


 Hey Bill: now that you're an APA man, I guess Charles is going down eh?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*lol*

Why did charles get hurt or something lol:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Why did charles get hurt or something lol:darkbeer:



LOL, now Ted, that wasn't very nice. True but not nice!


----------

